# Maplins online - BEWARE



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Just to let everyone know that if you buy online from Maplins there is no Customer Service available and it is very difficult to get your money back. Last week we ordered online a Security/Nightlight, paid for it and arranged click and collect from Stockport store as it was the last one in stock, when Martin went to pick it up they had no knowledge of it and wouldn't do the refund from the store and told him that he would have to ring Customer Services, this number is now not manned, so several phone calls to the store resulted in getting the Manager, who hadn't been told that Customer Services was now closed, arranging for his Head Office to have the refund authorised. The amount was less than £12 but it was the principle of the thing, so BEWARE if you are buying anything online from them. I would buy direct instore to make sure the item works and that it is in stock.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooppssss.................................................. Kev.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/224-smartphones/229121-kindle-fire-anyone.html

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

doesn't stop it being a bargain Ray or not, just pay in the shop not online, but ring first.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Kev. Difficult from here.................................. !

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, sorry Ray


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

randonneur said:


> Just to let everyone know that if you buy online from Maplins there is no Customer Service available and it is very difficult to get your money back. Last week we ordered online a Security/Nightlight, paid for it and arranged click and collect from Stockport store as it was the last one in stock, when Martin went to pick it up they had no knowledge of it and wouldn't do the refund from the store and told him that he would have to ring Customer Services, this number is now not manned, so several phone calls to the store resulted in getting the Manager, who hadn't been told that Customer Services was now closed, arranging for his Head Office to have the refund authorised. The amount was less than £12 but it was the principle of the thing, so BEWARE if you are buying anything online from them. I would buy direct instore to make sure the item works and that it is in stock.


http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2898177

You have been added to my subscriber list above. You make a total of 206 active subscribers. :laugh:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I called into our local store last week and there were signs up about no refunds unless goods are faulty. Most items were reduced to clear their stock.

They are in administration and possibly won't be around unless a buyer is found. I used to buy items especially components when they had their annual catalogue but IMHO they tried to move upmarket with corresponding pricier products rather than a hobbiest's supplier.

Steve


----------

